# 800hp AMS GT-R



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2009 AMS Performance Nissan GT-R Alpha 9 First Test - Motor Trend

Let the sickness begin.


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh my that car is sick fast!!


----------

